
FlyWeb – Pure Web Cross-Device Interaction - fitzwatermellow
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/09/flyweb-pure-web-cross-device-interaction/
======
WorldMaker
This is a neat project. I've been slowing exploring some of these ideas myself
both for work (offline field work) and fun (games and communications apps for
running in the mostly offline world of a cruise ship). It's neat to see
Mozilla exploring the space directly.

One of the hard parts here is that although mDNS is now a standard, it seems
very inconsistently supported. It seems a shame that you can't just rely on
[http://mdns-address.local](http://mdns-address.local) to work on every device
or at all reliably.

Offline capable peer to peer apps I think have a lot of uses and are a great
idea. Hopefully something like this Mozilla project might push forward to some
standard generally accessible to the public.

